# What's your Specialty?



## wannabgourmande (Mar 28, 2012)

So I'm _decently_ new to the Culinary game and people(not Chefs) hear I'm a Chef and they always ask the same question: "What's your specialty"?

Am I an idiot because I have absolutely no idea what that even means? Sure, I have certain techniques that I like to use and certain things that I like to make, but I think that the question of a 'specialty' is something that you've been doing so long, you're kind of famous/known for it. I always just reply "I don't know yet" because that's the most honest thing I could think of. I feel like I haven't learned NEARLY enough to have a specialty yet.

What about you wonderful Epicurian veterans? What are your specialties?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My specialty is providing good food that people enjoy eating.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not a professional, but I bow to Pete's explanation!

I suppose I have LOTS of 'specialities' - things I like to cook and friends/family like to eat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not desserts.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Ice-water.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Deserts

I guess that's a complement, BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Fried eggs.

And I have quite a talent for assembling salads


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

My specialty is bacon.

I understand what you mean though, when you're still just starting and all the information is out there and overwhelming.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, i do have a specialty!

_Rice stuffed pork flank steak sewed bags, in demiglace sauce with caramelized endives._

And I'm not even a chef, go figure...

It's all about finding an impressive name for the dish and voilá!


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been cooking professionally for a long time and this is probably the worst question you can ask a cook/chef.  I simply reply with something I specifically love to do (grill, roll pasta, braise).

And ChefHow...I asked myself the same question...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I HATE being pigeon holed.

In any case right now I "specialize" in chocolate, about 25 variates of bon-bons, about 12 variates of bars


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Now, with all of this said, let’s take a step back

I think that we should stick with the subject and not draw any lines in the sand

Thank you all

K~girl

(btw – has anyone notice the infrequency of the OP, they have not returned?)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Osso bucco? [Perk]. Pete, you're (a) coming for dinner; and (b) cooking.

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK boys and girls, it is time to stop "picking nits" and get back to real life!


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

But Daaaaaaad, ChefTalk.com is my 4th favorite form of procrastination!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChefDave11 said:


> But Daaaaaaad, ChefTalk.com is my 4th favorite form of procrastination!


And "picking nits" is your third? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

PeteMcCracken said:


> ChefDave11 said:
> 
> 
> > But Daaaaaaad, ChefTalk.com is my 4th favorite form of procrastination!
> ...


I thought I was pretty clear when I said it was my 4th!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What was original question???


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted by *siduri* 


> I have two questions
> 
> 1. why don't we take the "what's a chef" question "outside" (to another thread)
> 
> ...


Hear! Hear! Brava bravissima!!

BDL


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

eclectic global provisions


----------

